# Incomplete Cystoscopy ?52000-52



## lgiusti (Dec 13, 2013)

Procedure note states:
Could not pass scope into bladder. Scope removed.
Patient has urethral stricture

As always, thanks
Lyn


----------



## sangeethalakshmi (Dec 14, 2013)

52000-53 would be more appropriate.

Regards,
Sangeetha,CPC


----------



## lgiusti (Dec 18, 2013)

*Incomplete Cysto*

Thank you for your help..Lyn


----------

